# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Nëse jeta juaj do të ishte libër, çfarë titulli do t'i vinit?

## gabriela_athine

UN NUK E DI SE  NGAQE JAM PAK E VOGEL EDHE NUK E  DI

----------


## Humdinger

The Story of the Eye

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

ne fund te tokes,ne siperfaqen e tokes,dhe ne hapsiren qiellore.

----------


## Olimp

Duke ecur nxitimthi ne rruget e erta te nje qyteti pa shprese eci eci........dhe mendoj per jeten ne nje liber ateher kur gjithcka ka mbaruar......atehere kur kohe nuk eshte asgje tjeter vec se nje kthes nje fije e shthurur e pelhures universale......nje thures mund te krijoj nje nyje fatale dhe te hedhi ne kaos gjith jeten time........



*Fantazia e nje Aoleshence*

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

simple "historia e jetes time"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Përgëzimet e mia Gabriela nga Athina për temën e bukur!

Titulli i 'best sellerit' (  :ngerdheshje:  ) tim do të ishte:

*Mos më ik larg*  - nga _Emri Mbiemri Im_

----------


## Pasiqe

"No Apologies" - Nga Emri Mbiemri im (keshtu qe Davius te bie ty te shkruash librin e jetes sime, hon  :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## Visage

"No Regrets"  - by yours truly. :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Une do tia vija "E kemi fatin shprese dhe marrezi"  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homza

> The Story of the Eye


Lene the story of the eye, but go grab some xyxllyk ate bej ti.

----------


## Homza

Une do ja kisha vu titullin librit tim:

Hamza nuk e tradhetoj Skanderbeun por Hamiti!

Ka shume paqartesina ne lidhje me ket ceshtje. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Une librin e jetes sime do ta quaja:
"NJË JETË NËPËR FERRA" apo edhe varianti i dyte: "SI HIJE"

----------


## IL__SANTO

*Titulli?
Kudo Problematik.*

----------


## Flora82

Titulli.  "E DUA JETEN  SEPSE TI JE  ME  MUA"

----------


## Visage

Hmm, une thashe se postova iher ketu, kush m'a ka heq postimin? 

Nejse titulli, "NO REGRETS" - by Yours Truly :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

Do ta lija titullin e librit -Lindja dhe Vdekja-

----------


## Studenti 2006

Titulli: "JETOJE EDHE TI JETEN"

----------


## FLOWER

mes* Jetes* dhe *Vdekjes*

----------


## Arcimedes

Titullin e librit do ta vija: "Jeta e ime deri tani".

----------


## Visage

Ok, edhe iher tjeter une po e postoj kete.  Ju lutem, ju operatore qe keni bere delete postimin tim dy heret e tjera, me jepni nje shpjegim per veprimin tuaj.  

Atehere, titulli do ishte:

"NO REGRETS" - nga YOURS TRULY :buzeqeshje:

----------

